# CM 120 SI2 (4 IN 1) VS (Deepcool Iceblade 120 mm)x3



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jan 11, 2016)

So i need to buy new cabinet fans since my old multi color led fans died.

Basic Requirements

1.3 fans for 1k.

So i have these two options

1).Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler - Cooler Master : Flipkart.com

or

2)Deepcool Iceblade 120 mm Transparent Cooling Fan with Blue LED (Black) (PC) - Buy Deepcool Iceblade 120 mm Transparent Cooling Fan with Blue LED (Black) (PC) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in  (three of these fans)

Since my budget is around 1K i can either buy the 4 in 1 pack of the CM fans or can buy 3 of these Deepcool fans.

Now i just want to know in terms of performance which is better(i know the deepcool ones are led but i want something which will be good in terms of performance, also they are heat sink fans so can i use them as cabinet fans.)

I have an NZXT Gamma. And a 212 Hyper-X installed.

So i'll be replacing the top two fans(Exhaust) and plan to place one fan ahead as an Intake.

If any other products which would be better than the above ones please to mention.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2016)

the 4in1 pack fans all run at 1200 rpm max....


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2016)

get this :
Circle Stay Cool C 12 120mm Blue LED Case Cabinet Cooling FAN | eBay

and use any ebay coupon like 10% off - you can easily get such coupons online - jut google it.

I've personally used these fan and they runs at ~2000 RPM and air flow is also very good and so is the lighting. The only con may be warranty but as long as the fan runs who cares about a year / two warranty.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jan 14, 2016)

90 CFM my god that is some serious airpower for that price, sadly ordered 2 days back.

Got 2 of these Deepcool Iceblade 120 mm Transparent Cooling Fan with Blue LED (Black) (PC) - Buy Deepcool Iceblade 120 mm Transparent Cooling Fan with Blue LED (Black) (PC) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

And one of this for front intake  Deepcool Xfan L/W 120Mm Transparent Fan With White Led - Buy Deepcool Xfan L/W 120Mm Transparent Fan With White Led Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

both have a capacity of 60CFM approx...


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well i installed the Fans and Re-Applied thermal compound on my heat sink.

Results are pretty nice.

Attaching a screenshot.


(after running stress test for 20 mins)


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jan 16, 2016)

topgear said:


> get this :
> Circle Stay Cool C 12 120mm Blue LED Case Cabinet Cooling FAN | eBay
> 
> and use any ebay coupon like 10% off - you can easily get such coupons online - jut google it.
> ...



What about noise?
The problem with cheap brands is that they make a lot of noise which makes them unsuitable for htpc.

Also, most of the times the brands make ridiculous claims regarding cfm which is not always true. Cooler master is one such brand that over state there fan capabilities. While Noctuas are usually close to what they claim.

So, don't mind. I doubt the claim from circle of producing 90cfm without a considerable amount of noise being generated. Problem is that there is no standard of measuring there claims. For eg: 90CFM at 19dba noise is impossible as claimed by them. 

So, my advice would be to overlook there claim and test it to your liking. If it feels good to you then it's fine.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2016)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> What about noise?
> The problem with cheap brands is that they make a lot of noise which makes them unsuitable for htpc.
> 
> Also, most of the times the brands make ridiculous claims regarding cfm which is not always true. Cooler master is one such brand that over state there fan capabilities. While Noctuas are usually close to what they claim.
> ...



I've bought 5 or 6 of these fans. Don't have necessary equipment to measure air pressure but they air flow feels pretty strong like or a bit better than CM Sickleflows. Circle staycool is also 9 blade fan unlike some cheaper brands who have only 7 blades. About noise I don't feel like it's too noisy - Circle stay cool and CM sickleflow matches in every aspect bet it speed or noise level and even design. Only differences I could notice is LED positioning,  the cover over the fan motor and the fan cable - here a single cable works as 3 pin connector and molex connector bth so less cable cluttering.

So as a cheap but efficient alternative Circles fans are great IMO.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jan 24, 2016)

I have the ice blade fans and i can vouch of their silence. They are PWM fans so are better used as cooler fans. As for the circle fans, i think they are re-branded sickleflows. Might be possible that they are made by the same OEM for cooler master and circle. An no they are not 90 CFM fans. If they based on the sickleflow design then they will give around 45-50 CFM in realistic conditions that too only if they have unrestricted airflow.

For your situation, as topgear already did, i can suggest the circles. They should be fine for your needs.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 24, 2016)

If you don't care about noise there are 220v 120mm fans. I use one of this fan in exhaust mode at top. Bought for 600rs. Its better than 4x 120mm fans.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2016)

^^ I'm interested .. care to share where from you get those ?


----------

